# Found the pretty dress



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

I found that pretty crochet owl dress. It is on sale for $95.00

http://lista.mercadolivre.com.br/bebes-roupas-vestidos-sem-manga-no-rio-de-janeiro/mini-vestido-de-croche-para-chá-de-bebe


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

So pretty and love the owls.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

so cute


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

So pretty! Love the owls.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a sweet little dress :thumbup:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

If I could sell those for that price I would quit work and crochet more everyday! Good for them if they can actually get that price. Gee Katch, at that rate your owl blanket should garner $500 plus! And well worth it.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mambrose3 said:


> I found that pretty crochet owl dress. It is on sale for $95.00
> 
> http://lista.mercadolivre.com.br/bebes-roupas-vestidos-sem-manga-no-rio-de-janeiro/mini-vestido-de-croche-para-chá-de-bebe


Brazilian $95 = $26.69 USD


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Brazilian $95 = $26.69 USD


Thank you for letting me know that.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mambrose3 said:


> Thank you for letting me know that.


Smartphone app. LOL


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's really cute & looks quite easy.


----------



## grannyeleanor (Jan 1, 2012)

That's really nice.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

That's a much better price in US dollars. Very cute dress.


----------



## xoxokc (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh, this is so cute! Beautiful work!


----------



## xoxokc (Jul 31, 2014)

Doh! Sorry, I thought you made this. THEN I carefully read your message. It is cute, though.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

That's so pretty! But Ugh very high price! The handwork is worth it! People just don't understand how much quality handwork is worth!!


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

It is very cute.


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

It's such a pretty dress, but I would like to make it. Thank you for sharing


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Dlclose said:


> That's so pretty! But Ugh very high price! The handwork is worth it! People just don't understand how much quality handwork is worth!!


A little over 26 USD.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Brazilian $95 = $26.69 USD


Ah ha, thanks for the figuring!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> Ah ha, thanks for the figuring!


app.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------

